

CommonMark editor for Mac - textnut

TextNut(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;textnutwriter.com) is a markdown editor that is 100% compatible with CommonMark specification.
======
rhythmvs
Great work! It’s a shame it doesn’t get through, with upvotes and so. I’ll add
your app to the list on [https://github.com/rhythmus/markdown-
resources](https://github.com/rhythmus/markdown-resources) Wish you all the
best with the release!

------
textnut
TextNut website - [http://textnutwriter.com](http://textnutwriter.com)

